# Gunners Up Retired Gun, Stickmen & holding blinds



## KPR's Texas Retrievers (May 2, 2004)

I wanted to let everyone know that Gunners Up now offers a retired gun, a stickman and a 3 pole and 4 pole holding blind. Both are very light weight and the material dries very quickly when it gets wet. 

The retired gun is $150. It comes with a stickman, retired gun release, and small hide. The stickman is $35. The 3 pole holding blind is $100 and the 4 pole is $120.

If you are looking for a great Christmas gift call 888-530-4441


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

any video's of these items in action?
Has anyone tested them for reliability?

Definitely interested if the feedback is good!


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

I use the retired gunner pretty frequently and it works great. 

Cpayne


----------

